# Sumatran Black Blood Pythons



## trendkill (Nov 15, 2008)

These guys are fun to keep, though they can be quite aggressive. I have worked with some "docile" bloods, but I always consider them to be unpredictable. They can strike with such force that they "jump" right off the ground at you, launching their entire bodies into the air. And they aim for the face! 

Blonde headed female:







And a black headed male. He's my nicest looking blood and also my meanest. The guy holding this python was so nervous, he almost dropped him. What a wuss! He's just a baby:


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Nov 15, 2008)

That black head is outstanding Nicole! Who produced him? You have a very diverse collection. Nice work!


----------



## warren63 (Nov 15, 2008)

Great looking snakes, love their patterning


----------



## Jakee (Nov 15, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't really like the Bloods, but that first one is a stunner!


----------



## jaih (Nov 15, 2008)

They look great, How big do they get when full grown?


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 15, 2008)

They look awesome, the black headed male looks almost evil!!! LoL


----------



## bundy_zigg (Nov 15, 2008)

they are so cute - like a death adder, short and fat haha. Love them
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shane14 (Nov 15, 2008)

AWESOME SNAKES! i love em wish i could have an exotic


----------



## sigridshurte (Nov 15, 2008)

ill call her 'stubby' LOL


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Nov 15, 2008)

hot and very cool


----------



## herpkeeper (Nov 15, 2008)

that blonde headed one looks like it needs a good feed ! LOL
nice critters you have there Trendkill.


----------



## Lewy (Nov 15, 2008)

Got to say i dont like them they look fat and stumpy like all ball pythons


Lewy


----------



## jessb (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for teasing us all with your fabulous exotics trendkill. I've only just started keeping snakes and I've learnt heaps about Aussie pythons but know very little about all the amazing species outside Australia. Keep them coming please!


----------



## trendkill (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks guys! They're not for everyone, but I think they're stunning. 



jaih said:


> They look great, How big do they get when full grown?



They are a short python, usually topping out at 1.2 - 1.8 meters in length. Males are smaller than females. They're EXTREMELY thick-bodied however, and adults can weigh up to 30 lbs (13.6 kilograms) and will eat jumbo sized rats or rabbits. 



herpkeeper said:


> that blonde headed one looks like it needs a good feed ! LOL
> nice critters you have there Trendkill.



Thanks! They naturally show a bit of spine on their backs.. if they aren't showing some back bone, that means they need to go on a diet, lol. These guys are easy to over-feed and unfortunately many of the captive specimens I see are obese.


----------



## trendkill (Nov 16, 2008)

Jeremy Kriske said:


> That black head is outstanding Nicole! Who produced him? You have a very diverse collection. Nice work!



Thanks! He was produced by these guys: http://www.intriguingreptiles.com/


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow!

Theyre stunning, wish I could have one?


----------



## 74save_snakes74 (Jan 8, 2009)

Any one else that sells blood pythons?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 8, 2009)

Holy crap they are sexy snakes!!


----------



## 74save_snakes74 (Jan 9, 2009)

where can i buy a blood python in melbourne?


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Jan 9, 2009)

74save_snakes74 said:


> where can i buy a blood python in melbourne?



Exotic snakes are illegal in australia. Rather then asking questions in a bunch of random threads might I suggest you do a bit of research. Have a look at the rules and regulations on EPA website (or the melbourne equivelant), get a licence, read some books and read some info on here about keeping them and then decide what snake you want.


----------



## BlindSnake (Jan 9, 2009)

Its nice to see something a little different on here once in a while!

Any more pics of your collection? Do you specialise in bloods, or do you keep others as well?


----------



## megrim (Jan 9, 2009)

gosh they're beautiful animals. I adore the shape of the head, so angular... reminds me of a well made italian leather shoe.


----------

